# تم تدشين سفينة عملاقة (منصة) لتثبيت المراوح الهوائية في البحر (الحل الجذري)



## الشايقي (19 مايو 2010)

تعتبر البحار مكاناً مثالياً للمراوح الهوائية المولدة للطاقة الكهربائية بسبب قوة هبوب رياحها. ولتثبيت هذه المراوح العملاقة طور العلماء الألمان جزيرة عائمة يبلغ طولها 70 مترا وعرضها 40 مترا وهي أحدث سفينة من نوعها في العالم.





​


----------



## الشايقي (19 مايو 2010)

http://www.dw-world.de/image/0,,5582487_4,00.jpgتحمل الجزيرة العائمة اسم إله الرعد "ثور"عند الشعوب الجرمانية​ 

مع ازدياد الإقبال على الطاقات المتجددة، يتوقع الخبراء أن يتم تركيب حوالي 800 مروحة هوائية في البحار سنوياً. لكن المشكلة تكمن في صعوبة تثبيت الجيل الجديد من هذه المراوح في عرض البحر، لأنها من الضخامة بحيث لم يعد بوسع السفن العادية القيام بهذه المهمة، خاصة إذا كان البحر هائجاً. لهذا الغرض تم تصميم "جزيرة عائمة" تستطيع تثبيت أقدامها الأربع في قاع البحر والعمل مهما كان الموج عاتياً. 


ويقول تيو بيركودر، رئيس فريق المهندسين الذي أشرف على تطوير الجزيرة العائمة، إن أرجل السفينة هي عبارة عن اسطوانات مصنوعة من الحديد الصلب "يبلغ قطر الاسطوانة الواحدة ثلاثة أمتار وسبعين سنتيمترا". 

وبهذه الاسطوانات تستطيع السفينة تثبيت "أقدامها" في قاع البحر. 
​


----------



## الشايقي (19 مايو 2010)

*وقد أطلق على الجزيرة العائمة اسم "ثور" الذي هو إله الرعد القديم عند الشعوب الجرمانية قبل اعتناقها المسيحية. 

مهمة السفينة التي بنيت في مدينة دانتيسغ البولندية هي تركيب الجيل الجديد من المراوح الهوائية العملاقة في البحر حيث يمكن إنتاج طاقة كهربائية تزيد بمقدار 40 بالمائة عما هو ممكن على اليابسة. 

ولكي تتمكن السفينة من تثبيت المراوح العملاقة في قاع البحر تم تزويدها بأربع أرجل يصل طول الواحدة منها، وقت الحاجة، إلى 83 مترا. 

وطبعا يستهلك تحريك هذه الاسطوانات كميات كبيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية يتم توليدها وهي مهمة تتولاها محركات الديزل الموجودة على متن السفينة. كما يوجد عليها 10 مضخات هيدروليكية قادرة على تحريك الاسطوانات/ الأرجل بمعدل متر واحد في الدقيقة. "وهذه سرعة خيالية لأننا نحرك بذلك 9000 طن من الماء بسرعة متر في الدقيقة." كما يقول المهندس بيركودر.
*​


----------



## الشايقي (19 مايو 2010)

* 
"ثور" تنجز أول مهمة لها في بحر الشمال 







تزيد كمية الطاقة التي تولدها المراوح الهوائية في البحر بمقدار 40 بالمائة عن تلك التي تولدها المراوح الهوائية على اليابسة​ 

تستطيع سفينة "ثور" الرسو في مياه يصل عمقها إلى 50 مترا وتتولى الاسطوانات رفع السفينة إلى عشرين مترا فوق سطح البحر، وهذا ارتفاع كاف كي تصمد السفينة أمام عاصفة بحرية قوية. كما أن قمرة القيادة مزودة بأحدث أجهزة الملاحة البحرية ونظام تحديد المواقع بالأقمار الصناعية. ويقول القبطان شتيفين مولر إن هذه الأنظمة تساعد "على تسيير السفينة إلى الموقع المطلوب بنسبة خطأ لا تتعدى مترا واحدا".


ويضيف مولر بأن السفينة مزودة بأجهزة تتيح إمكانية التحكم بالاسطوانات الأربع كل على حدة، أي أن السفينة لا ترتفع أو تهبط مثل المصعد الكهربائي بل يلزم تحريك كل قدم بشكل منفرد. أما الرافعة "الونش" التي تتولى رفع مراوح الهواء العملاقة فقد تم صنعها بمزايا خاصة كما يقول المهندس بيركودر بحيث "تستطيع رفع 400 طن، وعند استعمال الذراع القصيرة يمكنها رفع حمولة تصل إلى 500 طن".

في السادس من مايو 2010م تم تدشين السفينة "ثور" في ميناء هامبورغ وسوف تبحر قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري إلى بحر الشمال في أول مهمة لها لتركيب مراوح هوائية عملاقة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من قوة الرياح.

وسأوافيكم بكل ما يستجد في هذا المشروع الهندسي الفريد

*​


----------



## الشايقي (19 مايو 2010)

*
روبوت خاص لمراقبة عمل مراوح طاقة الرياح


يمكن للمراوح الهوائية الكبيرة الخاصة بإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من الرياح أن تتضرر بالعوامل الطبيعية وان تشكل خطرا على البشر والنقل. 

ولهذا فقد أنتج معهد فراونهوفر الألماني المعروف روبوتا خاصا بمراقبة عمل وحالة المراوح.

وذكر نوربرت الكمان، رئيس مشروع روبوت مراقبة المراوح الكهربائية «ريفا»، أن الروبوت يتسلق ويدور على عمود المروحة وريشاتها ويخبر المراقبين عن أي صدع أو خلل أو ضرر في بناء المروحة. 


ويستخدم «ريفا» أجهزة استشعار وكاميرات تعمل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء لرصد حالة وأداء كل مروحة. وهذا يعني أن الروبوت سيحل محل عمال ومهندسي الصيانة الذين يضطرون للعمل على صارية المروحة التي ترتفع أحيانا إلى 60 مترا. وينسق الروبوت عمل ثلاثة أنظمة مدمجة فيه، وهي نظام الرقابة بالأشعة تحت الحمراء، كاميرات الرقابة التي تقيس درجات الحرارة وأجهزة استشعار الضغط وتقصي الصدوع والتلف في المواد. 

وتمت صناعة الروبوت من الألياف الزجاجية والمواد البلاستيكية ويحمل مجسات تقيس قوة الرياح ودرجة الحرارة وأي تآكل في معدن المروحة. 

وينقل الروبوت كافة المعلومات لاسلكيا إلى محطة الرقابة الأرضية، كما يساعد في تنظيف المراوح والرقابة على أنابيب المياه التي تستخدم بين فترة وأخرى في عملية التنظيف. 


ويستخدم «ريفا» الاشعة فوق الحمراء لتنظيف جسد المروحة وريشاتها من ذرات السخام وروث الطيور وما إلى ذلك.

ويتحرك الروبوت بواسطة أسلاك يمكن مدها على المروحة، وهذا يعني أنه قابل للعمل على أية مروحة ومن أي حجم. وذكر الكمان أن «ريفا» يتحرك في أكثر من 16 زاوية وتتيح له هذه الميزة الحركة الدورانية حول الصارية وعلى سطوح الريشات.

والروبوت صغير الحجم، يمكن نقله في سيارة نقل صغيرة، أو داخل مركب صغير، وبالتالي فانه مخصص للاستخدام في المراوح المنصوبة على الأرض أو في عرض البحر. 
وستكون الخطوة القادمة تطوير «ريفا» للغوص تحت الماء لمراقبة أجزاء المراوح الغاطسة في الماء.

المصدر

​*


----------



## الشايقي (19 مايو 2010)

*حقيقة اعجبني "قوة تنفيذ الفكرة" فالفكرة في حد ذاتها عادية جداً فهي مقتبسة من منصات حقول البترول في بحر الشمال وفي البحار عموماً , فالرياح تماثل البترول في كون كليهما طاقة.

فكان التساؤل هو لماذا لا تتقدم العنفات أكثر نحو الانواء والعواصف والاعاصير المكتنزة بالخيرات (40% طاقة أكثر) وهي معتلية منصة قابلة للتثبيت لمقاومة قوة القص وعزم الانحناء الهائل؟؟

هذه السفينة ستجيب على هذا التساؤل خلال الشهر القادم
*​


----------



## عصام تتاشي (13 مارس 2011)

مشكووووور


----------

